# Criminal Convictions



## Lawson6499 (Jan 9, 2011)

Being a newbie to Expat forum i started because in a couple of years i finish my current career and am hoping to move out to Dubai to work.
However i have a criminal conviction from 2003 which was me being young and stupid,
It will be 12 years old when i hope to move with my family but need advice on wether this will affect my possibility of moving out there,
I will be grateful for any advice you can give,


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is no governmental links between the UK and UAE, don't mention it and you should be fine.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Far more criminals in the UAE than the UK


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Far more criminals in the UAE than the UK


They all come by here and 'Live happily ever after'.

Watch out for the real estate sector!


----------



## osiere (Apr 23, 2011)

I was told 8 years after any conviction is expunged? is that true??


----------



## Lawson6499 (Jan 9, 2011)

Many thanks for the replies everyone, i am now about to start the long search for a project managers job.
Many thanks all


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Lawson6499 said:


> Many thanks for the replies everyone, i am now about to start the long search for a project managers job.
> Many thanks all


Good Luck with your search. It may not be as easy as it seems.


----------



## Lawson6499 (Jan 9, 2011)

where to start is the main question, i still have a few years to serve in the British army so have time on my side, plan on visiting late next year with the family.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Most advertised jobs are already taken. Everything works differently around this part of the world. It is easier to get a job if you know someone or touch base with someone. Do not expecting any of the recruitment agencies to respond to you even if you are a perfect match for the position advertised.
Eventually it is all wasta!


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Lawson6499 said:


> where to start is the main question, i still have a few years to serve in the British army so have time on my side, plan on visiting late next year with the family.



One thing I will say - if anything feels 'iffy' do not take the job.....trust your instincts.


----------



## Lawson6499 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks again for the pearls, local knowledge is priceless and certainly will not be ignored, my wife has a concern about coming over with 2 young kids (6 and 2), any views on youngsters and Dubai / UAE in general.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I undertand that a background check is done before any one person is issued a Visa. If there is a warrant for your arrest they will not issue the Visa and in some cases they may even issue the Visa and arrest you the first time they have a chance.


----------

